# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Hilari Klinton apo Donald Tramp për president të SHBA?!

## arbereshi_niko

Ne gjithe Evropen jane ne pritje se kush nga kandidatet per "shtepine e bardhe" do te jete fitues.
ne "Sputnik Italia" mbahen perdite sondazhe sikur ne stilin e nje burse me zik-zaket dhe hecurite e papritura qe e karakterizojne.
Ne shume vende te Evropes mbahen sondazhe, ku ne statistikat e zyrave perkatese me serioze, marrin ne shqyrtim "kompionatura" 
me nga 1000 persona nga te gjitha moshat, profesionet dhe vendbanimi ne ate shtet.
Mund te shprehemi edhe neve, per ke deshiron, kush nga kandidatet ne fjale te plotesoje kushtet si president, 
kush nga keta do te ishte me i "sigurt" si personalitet..., apo thjesht per simpati personale. 
Nuk eshte sondazh por thjesht si e mendojne shqipet, ne prag te votimeve presidencjale amerikane.

Pershendetje

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Eshte fakt qe ne Evropen Perendimore,  ne saj te simpatise qe gezon Hillary 
ne mediat dhe agjencite e informacjonit, pjesa me e madhe shprehet ne favor te kandidates Hillary,
ku sipas nje sondazhi te Sputnik Opinion, te drejtuar nga shoqeria demoskopike IFOP  ( shoqeri  statistikash franceze nga me te vjetrat qe ekzistojne ) , 
thuhet qe ne France 56%, Spanje 55%, Itali 53%, Gjermani50%, Poloni 47%, Britania e madhe 36%, do te deshironin te shihnin Hillary Clinton si president te ardhshem ne Usa. 
Nje preference kaq e gjere ne publikun evropian eshte si rezultat i nje fushate informacjoni e udhehequr nga mass-media internacjonale ne favor te Hillary Clinton. 
Por ne Evrope ka shume publik qe nuk do te zgjithte asnje nga keta dy candidate. Edhe kjo eshte ne rritje …
Jane shifra qe i kane furnizuar shoqeri statistikash si ajo franceze “Ifop”, Britanike “Populus” ajo gjermane “Forsa”.
Ku projekti  bashkepunimi ne nivel internacjonal per te analizuar opininin publik ( tema socjale e politike ) ka filluar ne janar te vitit 2015. 
Ne sondazhet vihet ne dukje edhe qe mbi 56% e te gjithe personave qe jane marre ne pyetje, kane pohuar qe ne mediat e informacjonit nisen te gjithe me nje paragjykim ndaj kandidatit Donld Trump.
Pra shpesh mvaret nga pyetjet dhe mund te arrihet nje pergjigje pro o kunder nje kandidati…
Statistikat thone qe ne Shba, publiku eshte i ndare ne gati 50% per kandidat, dhe nuk jane evropianet qe do te votojne per presidencjalet ne Amerike por shtetasit amerikane.
Lind nje pyetje vet-vetiu; 
-Po sikur te fitoje ky “djallushi” Donad Trump…?

Pershendetje

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Duke ditur se sondazhet ne pergjithsi ja fusin kot kam pershtypjen qe Trump do fitoje dhe mbase edhe me diference pak a shume te madhe.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ne qofte se ne Amerike dy kandidatet hecin krah per krah ne sondazhet per presidencjal,
ne Evrope shumica ben tifozllek per Clinton. 
Ne mediat ( Tv, Gazeta, Revista, Internet, etj. ) kane demonizuar Trump e duan te influencojne votuesit amerikane qe zonja Clinton eshte me e mira nga te dy.
Ndersa Trump eshte nje president i nje forme te RE qe i prezantohet publikut amerikan me ngjyrat reale ku fjalet i nxjer nga barku 
dhe me kete perfaqeson mbi gjysmen e popullates  votuese atje, por ne te njejten kohe tmerron vet elektoratin republikan, pasi eshte strikt ne mendimet 
dhe amerikanet nuk jane mesuar me gjuhen e re politikeze te tij.
Ndersa Clinton, eshte nje fytyre qe perfaqeson financen e larte ekonomike, keshtu qe i gjithe informacjoni internacjonal i ka kenduar levdata 
Kur Clinton ishte sekretare e shtetit nga 2010 deri me 2012 dha OK ne buxhetin e shpenzimeve ne industrine e armatimeve. Ka shitur arme vendeve si Arabia Saudite 
qe po i perdor per te çfarosur popullin jemenit. Trump nuk shihet me sy te mire nga financjeret si Goldman Sachs qe kane financuar fushaten e votimeve te Hillary Clinton. 
Po te fitoje Clinton, sigurisht qe ne dy mandatat e presidencjalit te saj, do te shpertheje nje lufte midis Natos dhe Rusise. 
Ku Putin po kerkon te bej vendin e tij me shume independent nga shumekombeshet me koken ne Shba-te.  
Clinton jo vetem qe nuk do te sjelle permiresime ne jeten e popullit amerikan por do te vazhdoje te njejten politike zhgenjimi si paraardhesi i saj, 
ku Obama i premtoi popullit amerikan me   po ne mundemi  te ndryshonte gjithe jeten e populit, ndersa asgje nuk beri, pot e mendojme politiken e Junk food, 
ku dihet fort mire qe vazhdon te vrase njerez me prodhimet me shume yndyre, prodhime qe shkaterrojne organizmin, nenprodukte te ndryshuara gjenetikisht te demshme, 
mgjth deklaratat e shumta, Michelle Obama do ti duhej te kenaqej me baçet biologjike ne Shtepine e Bardhe. 
Me deklaratat hipokrite te presidentit qe nuk mundi te ndryshoje ligjet ne favor te konsumatoreve mbi junk food, mbi Big Pharma, mbi prodhimet e armatimeve , 
mbi armet e lehta ne dispozicjon te popullit amerian, etj etj.
 Ja psh. perpara se te behej president Obama tha se do te ndalonte luften ne Lindjen e Mesme, ku tashme ishte koha qe ushtaret amerikan te mos linin koken neper shkretetirat , 
fill pas ardhjes ne pushtet u emerua dhe mori çmimin Nobel per Paqe, por te nesermen firmosi nisjen e trupave ne lufte ne gjithe bendet e nxehta si ne Irak, Afganistan, Libi, etj. 
Ku nxiten pranverat dhe gjakderdhjet ne vazhdim
Te tille politike do te ndjeke edhe Clinton. 
Trump thote: Obama dhe Clinton jane ata qe kane themeluar ose nxitur formimin e opozites se armatosur  ndryshe njohur me emrat Al Nusra ( Al Kaeda ), Isis ( Daesh ) , 
eshte loja me fytyra qe amerikanet nga njera ane i luftojne ( ne teori me fjale ) dhe nga tjetra i financojne dhe armatosin ( ne praktike ), 
qe Hillary eshte shkaktare e gjendjes qe eshte krijuar ne Lindjen e Mesme, ne Irak, Siri, Tunizi, Egjipt, Libi, ne Afriken qendrore dhe Sub Sahariane, indirekt ne Somali, 
ne Jemen ku mbeshtet Arabine Saudite qe eshte nje nga financjatoret me te medhenj te fushates ne votim te Kyllary Clinton!
Nuk them se Donad eshte nje engjellush apo djallush, por sigurisht qe po te vinte ne pushtet do te pastronte klikat e fuqishme qe mbajne pushtetin me dhjetet vjeçar ne Shba.
Ndersa ka shume mundesi qe po te vij Hillary ne Shtepine e Bardhe, te ngjaje nje lufte me permasa kolosale ndermjet Natos me ne krye Usa-n dhe Federates Ruse, 
pa dashur ketu te futemi ne nje ekzagjerim te mundeshem te nje koflikti boteror, pasi qe Nato nuk ka aleate te forte pertej Atllantikut
Deri ketu jane publikime te ndryshme qe çdo kush i disponon mire ne internet.
.-.-.-.-.
Une per mendimin tim ( shume modest ) por si hapes teme, kam ate qe mendoj dhe deshiroj, pak  veshtire te formulohet por po e them me fjalet e Donald Trump;
  Ate qe nuk beri Drejtesia  (gjykimit) ndaj  H. Clinton , le ta beje populli amerikan, me voten e tij te lire.




*Ps: -Midis dy te keqijave, zakonisht zgjidhet me e vogla. 
*

----------


## Llapi

*Hillary Clinton përfshin Thaçin në spotin e saj (Foto/Video)*

http://gazetanewborn.net/hillary-cli...saj-fotovideo/

----------


## Ciarli

Njerezit me stomak te forte mund te zgjedhin edhe Derrin(Donald Trump) i cili do jete nje kontrast i ngjarjeve te deritanishme duke themeluar nje lloj Rusie Amerikane, nje lloj aristokracie Cariste qe nuk ka mbeshtetjen e klimes ruse per te llustruar vlera fallso njerezish, te cilet edhe nuk e duan ate lloj gjigantizmi, ate te budallait.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Sot Asanzh, kapo i vikiliks,
thote qe ishin mbi 650 mije mesazhe  e-mail  qe inkriminonin zonjen Clinton, 
-“çudi e mesme” si munden ata te FBI ti shqyrtonin kaq shpejt ne nje jave te veteme….
Pastaj ta quanin si te “pafajshme” ku te deklaronin rregullisht ç’do gje !
Nje nga mesazhet e postes elektronike private te Hyllary Clinton, ishte edhe ajo qe Fundacjoni “bamires” qe mban mbiemrin e saj dhe te bashkeshortit “kodosh”…, 
ka marre shuma te medha nga Arabia Saudite dhe Katar-i…, ( pa shiko shiko pikerisht “sponsorizuesit” e Isi-s dhe Daesh-it ), pastaj kur u martua çelsi ,
ky Fundacjon me parate e bamiresise, i bleu nje shtepi prej 10 Milionesh  $ dhe 3  Milione $ per dasmen, nderkohe  qe desitinimi ishin per bamiresi, 
por kur keto shuma ishin “dhuruar” nga shtete te dyshimta dhe sheiker “maskarenj”  me petrol-dollare te ndyre po derdhin gjak arab (te ç’do feje ), 
pikerisht keta dhe te tjere akoma, jane edhe financuesit me te fort te fushates qe sot po perfundon…, te Kyllary Clinton.
Po flasim vetem per nje mesazh te vetem, pa harruar ketu qe jane mbi 650.000 te tille, qe e akuzojne …
Kurse Donald Trump, eshte presidenti i fashes  mesatare te popullsise (borgjezia e mesme), qe po provon te marri nga duart e nje grupi lobistesh dhe te finances se larte, 
pushtetin  qe tashme  ishte kthyer ne trashegimi dinastike!

-Uroj qe te fitoj Trump, pasi me duket, me pak i korruptuar se Clinton. ( mendim personal ).

Pershendetje

----------


## skender76

Kandidimi i Trump, per mendimin tim esht shenje e nje lloj krisjeje ne sistemin politik/shoqeror ne SHBA.
Trump esht kanditatura me e padenje ne te gjithe historine e SHBA. 

Esht thjesht nje zombi, i uritur per fame dhe pushtet, qe nuk i intereson askush. E gjithe strategjia e tij ishte te bente per vete pjesen e te pa-kenaqurve.


Nga ana tjeter, edhe Klinton nuk ishte zgjedhja e duhur. Me duket sikur "vetem kete kemi".


Sidoqofte, do Zoti dhe fiton Klinton, per interesin tone si shqiptare.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

ASSANGE: Trump nuk do ta lejojne te fitoje votimet presidenciale ne Usa.


Sipas Assange, Trump  nuk mbeshtetet nga grupet e establishment-it, ndersa perrotull  Hillarit gjenden shume duke perfshire edhe ato te bankave/financave.
Themeluesi i i WikiLeaks, Julian Assange,ka thene sot ne kanalin televiziv RT.
Votimet ne Shba do te mbahen ne daten 8 nentor. Kandidati i partis Republikane Trump eshte ne beteje elektorale per nje kolltuk ( poltrone ) Presidencial kunder kandidates demokratike Hillary Clinton. 
Sipas Assange, Clinton mbeshtetet nga establishment-i, nga sherbimet sekrete ushtarake-industriale dhe ndermarrje te medha (shumekombeshe) vendase dhe te huaja. 
Ketu perfshire mediat, padronet e tyre dhe gazetaret ka shtuar me pas themeluesi i WiliLeaks.

Gazeta Online Sputnik News

----------


## HFTengineer

para se te leshoheshin emailet e podeste me qindra agjente te FBi proptestuan qe te rihapeshe  casi i  hillarit pershake te  wiileak email  :




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...stigation.html



http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/defau...mey%20memo.jpg

----------


## HFTengineer

Mbasi u vbe ne presion nga njerzit e vete ne fbi Comey per ta hap u  mbyll prap pa gjet asgje megjithse wikileaks leshoi me mira email.
Kjo ndohi perparra se te beheshin zgjedhjet , Comey si **** e demokrtave dhe nen poersjon nga te gjithe qe nga wall street, tek meida etj e mbylli ceshtjen kundra klintionit.

----------


## HFTengineer

> ASSANGE: Trump nuk do ta lejojne te fitoje votimet presidenciale ne Usa.
> 
> 
> Sipas Assange, Trump  nuk mbeshtetet nga grupet e establishment-it, ndersa perrotull  Hillarit gjenden shume duke perfshire edhe ato te bankave/financave.
> Themeluesi i i WikiLeaks, Julian Assange,ka thene sot ne kanalin televiziv RT.
> “Votimet ne Shba do te mbahen ne daten 8 nentor. Kandidati i partis Republikane Trump eshte ne beteje elektorale per nje kolltuk ( poltrone ) Presidencial kunder kandidates demokratike Hillary Clinton.” 
> Sipas Assange, Clinton mbeshtetet nga establishment-i, nga sherbimet sekrete ushtarake-industriale dhe ndermarrje te medha (shumekombeshe) vendase dhe te huaja. 
> “Ketu perfshire mediat, padronet e tyre dhe gazetaret” ka shtuar me pas themeluesi i WiliLeaks.




Kte e ka thene jo vetem asange por gjithe marketet qe presin qe te zhidhet ajo pra kane invetsuar me miljona kunder trumpit dhe pro hillarit ne lobby.


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/02/up...ald-trump.html


http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/2016/0...-Make-It-Clear




Ktu jane shifrate e donimivee ;


https://www.opensecrets.org/pres16



https://www.opensecrets.org/pres16/contributors



http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/20/hilla...ns-in-may.html


 Goldman sahc beri ban  atyre puntorve qe japin ndonje lek trumpit :
http://fortune.com/2016/09/06/goldma...e-trump-pence/

----------


## HFTengineer

Numra nga donimet nga cifutete e invetsmeve bankare ne wall street :
https://www.opensecrets.org/news/201...e-deal-really/

----------


## HFTengineer

Nga  silicon valley njhe cifiut tjeter  per te ndaluar Donald: 

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fac...ump-2016-09-09

----------


## HFTengineer

Ktu jane cifutet  ceo ne silicon valley   qe kan dhe leke

http://www.newsweek.com/clinton-sand...fiorina-387001



http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/201...-trump-n679156

----------


## HFTengineer

them cifutet ne silicon valley spese ;

http://www.fourwinds10.net/siterun_d...p?q=1262024557

----------


## HFTengineer

Lobby  per te ndaluar trump  ka arritur aty sa dhe vete repubikanet  dmth  republicanve neoconseratistit qe jane pro isreali dhe pro wall street dolen kundra tij ne gjithe medjat jo vetem demokrtike por edhe republikane

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...-media/502385/

----------


## HFTengineer

Neoconsvatistet republickane  kane qe pro hillarit gjithe kohen duke patur impakt dhe tek partia republikane:
http://www.alternet.org/election-201...dorses-clinton

----------


## HFTengineer

Politika cifutet ne silicon valle tek google i pergjigjen implikimeve  ne manipulim ,anti trumpit :
http://dailycaller.com/2016/07/28/go...al-candidates/

----------


## HFTengineer

Nje nga policte polituikat pro cifute per hapjen e kufive amerikane dhe diversifikimit te klases se mese amerikane,  u propzuar nga hillary investimeve bankare kur ishte ne brazil :

http://www.breitbart.com/live/third-...-open-borders/

Ky ehste is shkeuptutr nga wiki  nga email leaks to podestias.

----------

